# I will lift weights and try to gain weight and build muscle



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

I have decided when I get back to school on Tuesday, I will ask my gym teacher for a diet and exercise plan to to help me gain weight and build muscle. He is a really nice person and before he was a teacer he was a personal trainer so he knows a lot about fitness. He also looks like Vin Diesle (i.e. very muscular and bald lol) so I think he can help me.

A lot of my insecurities come from being very thin and having very little muscle. I always wear long sleeve shirts and hoodies to cover my arms and I feel very self conscious if I'm not wearing a long sleeve shirt or a hoody. I also hate when someone comments about me being thin because I feel extremely stressed and embarressed.


----------



## bodybuilder16 (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome man!! If I can help you at all let me know!

Exercising should help you alot, I know it does for me. It has helped me meet ppl and because i have gotten pretty ripped (lifting for 5 years now) most guys are willing to put up with my awkward conversations when i dont know what to talk about.

but its fun kuz ive found ppl to hang out with outside the gym now too and it helps me work on my social skills (tho im still clearly the awkward one in the group).

Its frustrating tho because most times i dont want to pick up the phone when anyone calls me and usually i dont.

But when I do, i feel better about myself.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Rob, from Rob. I'm right there with you. I weigh 135 pounds, which is not good for a 5'10" male. You probably have fast metabolism like me. It's very hard for me to maintain weight. I also hike, which burns calories but does not build muscle. Of course, at my age, it won't be long before my metablosm changes, so I might have to develop a more consistent exercise routine in the near future or risk developing a skinny man's beer gut!


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have been that way most of my life, relatively skinny with a fast metabolism. But I just started working out when I got to college about three months ago. I became really good friends with two other guys in my hall that did football all through high school. They were best friends in high school, and one of them is also shy like me, but not as much. 

He saw this and helped me get a good lifting routine going and nutrition plan. Just working out after three months I feel great, and even met a few people at the gym who were nice enough to see me and offer a spot. 

The most important thing is getting good nights rest and eating A LOT of food, especially if your a hard gainer. But that's easy to do in college, I eat about 3600-4000 calories/day.

Hope this post helped, I can't wait to hit the gym later today.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

I have same problem with a fast metabolism, and I went on to food pyramid site and to this section were you put in some physical information and it tells you how many calories you should consume a day. 2800 calories for me but I'm going to try to get about 3000 a day.


----------

